# Xbox Live?



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone else have xbox live and Battlefield BC2 (or BF3 very soon!) and want to play? Post your gamertag and add me: Captain Krtek
Cheers!
-Ck


----------



## Boss (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll play Black Ops and Halo Reach. GT is "Penalty Kicks".


----------

